# Star Wars - Episode 8: Drehstart und Schauspieler bekannt gegeben



## CarolaHo (15. Februar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars - Episode 8: Drehstart und Schauspieler bekannt gegeben* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars - Episode 8: Drehstart und Schauspieler bekannt gegeben


----------



## Dosentier (15. Februar 2016)

Spoiler



Ich komme ja immer noch nicht darüber hinweg, das sie Han haben sterben lassen.


----------



## nuuub (15. Februar 2016)

> Ich komme ja immer noch nicht darüber hinweg





Spoiler



Da  Episode VII, von der Story her eine kopierte Episode IV ist, musste eine  Schlüsselfigur sterben. In IV war es OWK, in VII war es halt der HS. ^^



Habe jetzt schon Angst vor Episode VIII... Kylo Ren soll die verdammte Maske nicht absetzen! Sonst kriege ich wieder einen Lachanfall im Kino...


----------



## LOX-TT (15. Februar 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn er nicht mehrere davon haben sollte, hat er die Maske eh nicht mehr, da er sie liegen gelassen hat auf der Brücke, wo er mit Han gestanden hat, als die Explosionen ausgelöst wurden. Und da Starkiller Geschichte ist, wird er die Maske kaum nach seinem Kampf mit Finn und Rey geholt haben, zumal er schwer verletzt wurde.


----------



## xNomAnorx (15. Februar 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> wenn er nicht mehrere davon haben sollte, hat er die Maske eh nicht mehr, da er sie liegen gelassen hat auf der Brücke, wo er mit Han gestanden hat, als die Explosionen ausgelöst wurden. Und da Starkiller Geschichte ist, wird er die Maske kaum nach seinem Kampf mit Finn und Rey geholt haben, zumal er schwer verletzt wurde.



Ich erwarte mal, dass er die gleiche Maske trägt. Der Charakter an sich benötigt die Maske, um Respekt auszustrahlen. Das hat der Film sehr gut rübergebracht finde ich. 
Und eine neue Maske denke ich wird er nicht bekommen, da die alte jetzt eben schon Erkennungswert hat. Vllt eine leicht veränderte Maske höchstens...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. Februar 2016)

Empire Strikes Back 2.0 ist also auf einem guten Weg.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Februar 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Empire Strikes Back 2.0 ist also auf einem guten Weg.


Ist ja gut, Matze, ist ja gut... Lass den Film doch erst mal kommen, nörgeln kannst du hinterher. ^^


----------



## Markusx26 (16. Februar 2016)

Dauert doch noch ewig bis der Film kommt. Bis Ende des Jahres sind die fertig und dann wird gehypt und erst mal die neuen Spielzeuge hergestellt. Disney hat bloß Angst dass die ganzen Marvel Filme den Erfolg schmälern. Den letzten Teil drehn die wahrscheinlich gleich mit und bringen den dann in 6 Jahren ins Kino wenn Marvel mit Stage 3 durch ist.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. Februar 2016)

Markusx26 schrieb:


> Disney hat bloß Angst dass die ganzen Marvel Filme den Erfolg schmälern.



Marvel ist auch Disney, das fließt eh alles in eine Tasche.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Februar 2016)

Überhaupt macht niemand mehr Kasse im Kino als Disney. Star Wars, Marvel, Pixar, eigene Disney-Produktionen... So erfolgreich wie jetzt war der Maus-Konzern noch nie.


----------



## stawacz (16. Februar 2016)

ich weiss gar nich,was alle immer gegen adam driver haben--fand den zehn mal besser als als heyden christensen.mich hat kylo rens maske eher gestört.fand den ohne besser.denke mal im nächsten teil,wird er auch ein wenig gezeichneter und härter daher kommen.im aktuellen film is er ja eher noch hin und her gerissen.und mal ehrlich,,luke skywalker damals war auch nich gerade der inbegriff von männlichkeit


----------



## Dosentier (16. Februar 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> ich weiss gar nich,was alle immer gegen adam driver haben--fand den zehn mal besser als als heyden christensen.mich hat kylo rens maske eher gestört.fand den ohne besser.denke mal im nächsten teil,wird er auch ein wenig gezeichneter und härter daher kommen.im aktuellen film is er ja eher noch hin und her gerissen.und mal ehrlich,,luke skywalker damals war auch nich gerade der inbegriff von männlichkeit



Luke Skywalker musste das auch nie sein. 
Er sollte eher den Jungen von Nebenan darstellen, der dazu berufen war die Galaxie zu retten.

Aber mit Kylo Ren, hat man eben das Gegenstück zu Darth Vader geschaffen, was in meinen Augen eher schlecht gelungen ist.
Es ist nun mal fakt, das er nachdem seine Maske runter war, einfach nicht mehr ernst zunehmen gewesen ist.
Davon ab, das dieses ganze Mysterium um Kylo Ren, damit auch sofort verflogen ist.


----------



## Exar-K (16. Februar 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> fand den zehn mal besser als als heyden christensen.mich hat kylo rens maske eher gestört.fand den ohne besser.denke mal im nächsten teil,wird er auch ein wenig gezeichneter und härter daher kommen.im aktuellen film is er ja eher noch hin und her gerissen.und mal ehrlich,,luke skywalker damals war auch nich gerade der inbegriff von männlichkeit


Es ist ja ein beabsichtigtes und wiederkehrendes Element der Saga, dass die Charaktere sich auch optisch von Episode zu Episode entwickeln und dadurch reifer, erfahrener, bzw. älter wirken. War bei Mark Hamill so (zum Teil notgedrungen durch seinen Unfall) und auch bei Hayden Christensen.

siehe z.B.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Adam Driver könnte es von daher ebenso verändern.


----------



## xNomAnorx (16. Februar 2016)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Es ist nun mal fakt, das er nachdem seine Maske runter war, einfach nicht mehr ernst zunehmen gewesen ist.



Genau das war ja aber auch irgendwie so gewollt. Gerade deswegen hat er ja seine Maske getragen - damit seine Untergebenen ihn ernst nehmen und nicht sehen wie er wirklich ist. 



Markusx26 schrieb:


> Dauert doch noch ewig bis der Film kommt. Bis  Ende des Jahres sind die fertig und dann wird gehypt und erst mal die  neuen Spielzeuge hergestellt. Disney hat bloß Angst dass die ganzen  Marvel Filme den Erfolg schmälern. Den letzten Teil drehn die  wahrscheinlich gleich mit und bringen den dann in 6 Jahren ins Kino wenn  Marvel mit Stage 3 durch ist.



Du hast anscheinen keine Ahnung davon wie lange es dauert einen Film zu machen...bis Ende des Jahres ist man mit dem Dreh fertig ja. Aber dann kommen noch Effekte schneiden etc. Das dauert alles, nicht ohne Grund ist der Film auf Ende 2017 verschoben worden. Und Episode 9 kommt nicht erst in 6 Jahren, sondern 2019, das steht bereits. 
Davon ab, dass auch Marvel unter Disney läuft, würde man wohl eher Star Wars ausweichen. Was allerdings nicht nötig ist, da ja auch für alle Marvel-Filme bis 2020 der Release bereits feststeht und dabei darauf geachtet wurde, dass nichts kollidiert. Ergo, manchmal ist es ganz gut sich zu informieren, bevor man irgendeinen Stuss behauptet


----------



## Wynn (16. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Star wars 7 bis 9 ist nur der Prolog wie Furiosa ausgebildet wurde und ihre Hand verlor ^^


----------



## Markusx26 (16. Februar 2016)

Die wollten den zweiten Teil eigentlich bereits diesen Winder heraus bringen. Auf einmal brauchen die ein Jahr länger? Klar. 
Bestes Beispiel ist doch der erste Teil gewesen. Da hat Disney alle Spielwarengeschäfte mit Merchandise Spielzeug voll gestopft bis es kracht. OK, dank Disney gibt es die großen Figuren endlich zum bezahlbaren Preis. Unter Georg Lucas gab es ja nur diese Minifiguren. Was wollen wir wetten das LEGO dann auch im Boot sein wird mit einer komplett neuen Edition von Star Wars Sets? Die neuen 4k BluRays kommen auch erst in 1-2 Jahren richtig in Fahrt und da kann man gut Geld machen. Die 4k Fernseher kommen auch erst diesen Winter richtig in den Wintersale. Dann dieses 75 Zoll Samsung Bügelbrett hat als Werbeartikel für 2200 Euro auch nur FullHD. Nächstes Jahr kommt dasselbe Teil mit 4k zum selben Preis. Alles Taktik und Umsatzsicherung für die nächsten Jahre.
Zudem war der erste Teil voll der Abklatsch von damals. Hätte mir mehr erhofft. Die Starkiller Base wäre zudem niemals bezahlbar und das Imperium wäre bankrott.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Februar 2016)

Markusx26 schrieb:


> Dauert doch noch ewig bis der Film kommt. Bis Ende des Jahres sind die fertig und dann wird gehypt und erst mal die neuen Spielzeuge hergestellt. Disney hat bloß Angst dass die ganzen Marvel Filme den Erfolg schmälern. Den letzten Teil drehn die wahrscheinlich gleich mit und bringen den dann in 6 Jahren ins Kino wenn Marvel mit Stage 3 durch ist.



die Termine der Filme sind längst fest

Dez 2016 - Rogue One
Dez 2017 - Episode VIII
Dez 2018 - Han Solo
(Dez?) 2019 - Episode IX
(Dez?) 2020 - Boba Fett


----------



## xNomAnorx (16. Februar 2016)

Markusx26 schrieb:


> Die wollten den zweiten Teil eigentlich bereits diesen Winder heraus bringen. Auf einmal brauchen die ein Jahr länger? Klar.
> Bestes Beispiel ist doch der erste Teil gewesen. Da hat Disney alle Spielwarengeschäfte mit Merchandise Spielzeug voll gestopft bis es kracht. OK, dank Disney gibt es die großen Figuren endlich zum bezahlbaren Preis. Unter Georg Lucas gab es ja nur diese Minifiguren. Was wollen wir wetten das LEGO dann auch im Boot sein wird mit einer komplett neuen Edition von Star Wars Sets? Die neuen 4k BluRays kommen auch erst in 1-2 Jahren richtig in Fahrt und da kann man gut Geld machen. Die 4k Fernseher kommen auch erst diesen Winter richtig in den Wintersale. Dann dieses 75 Zoll Samsung Bügelbrett hat als Werbeartikel für 2200 Euro auch nur FullHD. Nächstes Jahr kommt dasselbe Teil mit 4k zum selben Preis. Alles Taktik und Umsatzsicherung für die nächsten Jahre.
> Zudem war der erste Teil voll der Abklatsch von damals. Hätte mir mehr erhofft. Die Starkiller Base wäre zudem niemals bezahlbar und das Imperium wäre bankrott.



Falsch, der ursprüngliche Termin war Frühling 2017. U.a. durch Drehbuchänderungen bedingt kam es dann zu der Verschiebung. Und seien wir mal ehrlich, egal wie gut oder schlecht einem der neue Teil gefallen hat - Star Wars ist das größte Franchise und muss sich da vor niemandem verstecken. Wenn überhaupt wird Star Wars ausgewichen. 
Ja Star Wars wird bis zum Erbrechen vermarktet...muss einem nicht gefallen, hat aber eben nichts mit dem Film an sich zu tun. Und ist übrigens genauso auch bei anderen Filmen. Auch bei Marvel  
Das Imperium exisitiert gar nicht mehr...ach darüber will ich jetzt nicht wieder diskutieren


----------



## Hange (16. Februar 2016)

Verwechselt Ihr eventuell Star Wars VIII mit Star Wars - Rogue One?
Denn der kommt im Winter in die Kinos...


----------

